# Burlington VT PD



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone have any info on getting on to this department? I have searched their website and am halfway through filling out the application. Is this department actively hiring, do they have a good reputation, chances of getting hire, ect.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Meow


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You cant be allergic to pitchoule


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Burlington is the hippie commune of Vermont. UVM, Lake Champlain, and several microbreweries up that way. 3 hour drive from Route 3 or 93 on the MA/NH border so it's relatively close.

Other than that, I don't know squat about Burlington.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Pretty sure, but I'm not positive, that the St. Anky beer brewery is up there.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Was there last weekend. Hippie, homeless, and hot college chick central. Grear beer.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Pretty sure, but I'm not positive, that the St. Anky beer brewery is up there.


Near, but not in Burlington. It's in Spurbury.

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Pretty sure, but I'm not positive, that the St. Anky beer brewery is up there.


yeah, but I prefer Schlitzes... or whatever's free


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's up there past Fellow's Balls, uhhh Bellows Falls


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> It's up there past Fellow's Balls, uhhh Bellows Falls


Funny story. My dads whole family is from there. Well... Not really that funny, but its a story


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

100 person dept, busiest municipal dept in the state for the biggest "city" in VT (60k population). UVM PD patrols the college but you will deal a lot with college problems that spill into the city. Good equip, one of the highest paid depts in the state. They hire regularly. Education bonuses and and dept has a good reputation. Lots of snow.

Many depts are also hiring in VT

*Berlin Police Department:* Full-Time and Part-Time Police Officer

*Brandon Police Department: *Police Officer
*Brattleboro Police Department*
Full-Time Police Officer
Dispatcher

*Burlington Police Department**: *Full Time Police Officer
*Caledonia County Sheriff's Department: *Part-Time Deputy
*Dover Police Department: *Full-Time Police Officer
*Hartford Police Department: *Police Officer
*Hinesburg Community Police*: Full-Time Police Officer
*Town of Killington:* Part-Time Police Officers
*Manchester Police Department:* Full-Time Police Officer
*Milton Police Department:* Full-Time Police Officer
*Morristown Police Department:* Full-Time Police Officer
*Norwich Police Department: *Part-Time Police Officer
*Rapid Response Support System (RRSS):* Facilitator
*Rutland City Police Department: *Police Officer
*Rutland County Sheriff's Department: *Part-Time Police Officer
*St. Albans Police Department: *Full-Time Police Officers
*South Burlington Police Department: *Police Officer
*Springfield Police Department: *Full-Time Police Officer
*Spurbury police Department: *Full-Time Police Officer
*Thetford Police Department:* Part-Time Police Officer
*University of Vermont Department of Police Services*: Police Officer
*Vermont Department of Fish & Wildlife: *Full-Time Game Warden
*Vermont Judiciary:* Security & Safety Program Manager
*Vermont State Police: *Trooper
*Vernon Police Department: *Part-Time Police Officers
*US Customs & Border Protection: *Agent Careers
*Williston Police Department: *Full-Time Police Officer
*Wilmington Police Department:* Full-Time Police Officer
*Winooski Police Department*: Full-Time Police Officer
PM me if you have any questions about up here.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cyrix142 said:


> Many depts are also hiring in VT


FYI every link you posted is no bueno.


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Woops!

here is the direct link:

http://vcjtc.vermont.gov/employment


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

I see them constantly hiring. They've had an active ad in the officer.com employment section for several years, more than I've seen any other department.

In my experience this generally means a high turnover rate....but I don't know anything personally about the dept.


----------

